# My plow rig pics



## HOLLYWOOD (Jan 15, 2003)

Here's my new plow rig. F450 Super Duty with a Western 8.6 Ultra Mount plow and a Fisher Speed Caster 2 spreader.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Jan 15, 2003)

and another!


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

I couldn't find a "drooling" smiley so this will have to work Nice setup got any more pics?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks! I like it too! Here's one more for ya!


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

SWEEEEEET ! And just in time to plow too !.....geo


----------



## Scag48 (Jul 10, 2000)

THAT IS SWEET! I've just drooled all over the keyboard, it's shorting out, talk later. Have fun with that rig!


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

wow! that truck is just to perfect. great plow and sander


----------



## westernmdlawn (Nov 4, 2003)

Your setup is definitely sweet! I love it, everything is perfect damned near. One question though, don't they make some type of spreader that you can attach to your dump body that spreads salt that you load into the dump body itself, seems kinda stupid to mount a self contained spreader unit on the back of a dump body? Just my 2 cents, I'm sure you have a good reason for having it setup the way you do. I am curious to know why though???


----------



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

I'M JEALOUS, NICE RIG :redbounce :redbounce


----------



## t4dodge (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD _
> *and another! *


Sure could have used something like that today... I got cocky after two years of doing simple driveways and offered to take care of my parent's parking lot for their business in trade for a free fill-up for each push... The pushing wasn't hard, it was just the mess a 6.5 blade seems to make...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Jan 15, 2003)

westernmdlawn. I got the spreader last year and had it on my 3/4 ton Chevy. Also I like the size of the spreader as far as storage in the of season unlike a v-box. I have a box made of plywood the size of the bed and 10" high that I keep salt in and covered.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Probably have a few payup that, I love it, another Ford guy !!!


----------



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

Great Pro looking rig!!! Good Luck


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Hollywood,

Just curious, did you think about getthng this truck in 2wd? I know it wouldn't be as efficient for some of the things you do. For plowing, with the weight of the truck and accessories, wouldn't 2wd be enough? Iw as looking at an F-450 but had a hard time with the extra cash for 4X4.

If you don't mind me asking, what did the rig without the snow equip cost you?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Jan 15, 2003)

PLOW MEISTER

I had a two wheel drive dump I hated it. It did't have a locking differential. This one does but I still had to lock the four wheel in this past storm . I guess you could get away with two drive if its flat or you have a set of chains. but here in pittsburgh its Hilly

As far as price it was around $39000.00 V10 auto tilt cruise.
A little pricey, but it can haul 5ton so its there for whatever I need to do with landscaping and I figure I'll run it to its dead


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Nice truck im hoping ot get a f 450 next summer.How does the speedcaster 2 work for you.. does it spread well?Do you run a mix or just straight salt?I have the single stage western version pro flo and was considering getting the speedcaster 2 so i could spread a sand salt mix.I can do it now with the pro flo but it has to be extremly dry material.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Plow Meister, I'll second Hollywood's comments about 4wd. I plowed exit ramps in the big storm last weekend with a guy who had a similar-looking dumper, 2wd, diesel, manual tranny. I have an F350 12' stake body dually 4x4. His truck was too easily pushed around by the weight of the snow; for me, the 4wd keeps pulling in the direction I want to go. Also, he was slow with the diesel and the stick -- I'd often have to wait behind him or I'd look in the mirror and he wasn't there.

I ought to get a photo of my rig up here...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Jan 15, 2003)

JT5019

I like the speed-caster 2 . It works well for me and Iv'e never had it clog on me . I ran a sand mix through it one time , just because
I had some sand laying around, it had no problems . I mostly run 100% bulk salt through it.


----------

